# Great products! Test results prove them genuine!



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2013)

*The Superior Hardcore Peptide Letro and T3 are obviously real!*

I was on EP Test Cyp and some PSL blue tops while using the SHP Letro and T3

Letro was 2.5 mg daily~my *E2 was 12!*

T3 was 60 mcg's daily~my *TSH was buried!

*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2013)

HCP G2G!


----------



## ChrisCA (Jul 26, 2013)

hey heavy does taking that much letro kill your sex drive ? I have some letro just kind of been hesitant to use it because of that.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2013)

ChrisCA said:


> hey heavy does taking that much letro kill your sex drive ? I have some letro just kind of been hesitant to use it because of that.


I just skip a day of administration if I feel it dropping brother.


----------



## ChrisCA (Jul 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I just skip a day of administration if I feel it dropping brother.



Oh okay thanks buddy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice


----------



## XYZ (Aug 5, 2013)

Letro wipes me out for weeks (libido wise), can't use the stuff at all.

Even running over 1g of test, I only need about 15mg aromasin daily.


----------



## bigcoachk (Oct 29, 2013)

if they are good enough for heavy they are good enough for me


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Nov 18, 2013)

Anybody else have feedback on their research?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2013)

Research has been ongoing for months. All is still good to go. I'm VERY pleased with this shop.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 29, 2013)

I've seen nothing but good reviews for HCP.


----------



## CHEZ (Dec 30, 2013)

My research has never been in better hands. My stuff comes quickly, dosed properly and very effective. I look forward to a good ongoing relationship with HCP. 

Will be trying their Viagra and Cialis products soon, heard great things, will update with results!

Feel free to use chez20 for 20% off your order at HCP.

http://WWW.hardcorepeptides.com


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome, thanks Heavy! I'm a HCP customer as long as they're in business. Currently running their Exemestane and T3 with some Cialis PRN. All seem very legit!

on a side, Heavy how much test were you running to get those levels?


----------

